# Pathfinder's Gas Pedal gets "stuck" every once in a while



## ben_atl (Jan 30, 2006)

Sometimes the Gas Pedal in our 1998 4x4 Pathfinder gets stuck and does not move. I then need to give it a little kick and it works fine again. Actually, that does not happen very often and I cannot determine a pattern when it occurs. This is very irritating, especially when I stand at a red light and try to get the car moving. I'd be fine with it, but my wife freaks out  

What could that be??


----------



## capl3790 (Dec 13, 2005)

Perhaps it is your throttle cable getting snagged or the pivot in your brake pedal. Next time it happends try moving the throttle control on the intage (with the car in drive) with your hand. If it moves freely, your problem is somewhere between there and the brake pedal.


----------



## lewisnc100 (Apr 25, 2003)

Your throttle body needs to be cleaned, very common on the Pathfinders. Search here on throttle body and you'll find instructions.


----------



## ben_atl (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks guys. I wished I could have checked it out the next time it happens. But it only happened so far when I am standing at a red light and I don't want to p*** off the cars behind me waiting for me to start. :cheers: 

Anyways. Thanks for your inputs. I took the hose off and cleaned the dirt off inside throttle body and maybe that helps.

Greetings!
Ben


----------



## lewisnc100 (Apr 25, 2003)

Use throttle body cleaner spray to clean, you can find it at most auto parts stores.


----------

